# each madrigals of Gesualdo have a soul of there own look gia piansi nel dolore?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Moro Lasso good but so overated by hipsters, while this choosen afored mention madrigal is pure magic,I'm listening to Robert Cracft mono lp on Bnf, h sure captured the essence of Gesualdo's music & artform, therefore the embodiment th spirit of this madrigal likee no other, it sounded like a purist version , if like we were there listening to the actual music the way Gesualdo play it...

So i like the Bnf series on him, even if old sometime mono i dont care, i like em (lps)
more than the new generation of Gesualdo that would come decade later?

What do you think on this what is your cues?

Do you think the boy deprofundis is trustworthy of knowning the utter best gesualdo of all since he
almost have them or heard em all, so am i a figure of authority in the domain of Gesualdo: yes most defenatly, you dont beleive me , well ask your local musicologist , he will tell you these gesualdo are gems, than iand i says than try claritas ensemble album done in 1999 if im accurated.

These releases are my favorite and of course the madrigals compilation on fra bernardo, excellent label, excellent musician.

please, wash up fanboys & groupies of gesualdo please elaborated a bit , be tedieous & relentless in detail, about your own personnal madrigal among his madrigals and avoid Moro Lasso exemple be original, there is more to Gesualdo's madrigals than the mere oddity that is Moro lasso, i freely admit it's peek of his experiments but some others madrigal are well built , bold and adventueous beside book 6.

I tend to favor book 3 & 4 since there are center piece of works in gesualdo life think of the astounishing progression of quieet less dissonant madrigal ala sauce Luzzacho Luzzachi sincee mister Gesualdo was highly inspired by him, and by madrigal 3-4 he had is own sound cryptic , dark, dantesque, but well balance between early conventional may i sys sweet & naive of Luzzaschi , but let's keep in mind, the last affored composer was experimental too and odd, look his keyboard works and madrigals,.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

...............


----------

